# Can Lightroom mobile export smaller jpg? Browser access



## Bruce Thayer (Aug 12, 2016)

accessing Lightroom cc photos via Lightroom.adobe.com,

It seems there is a download option, not an export function.
The download appears to be full smart preview size
Is that the only option?
I know people wanted the original full res file download but I also need smaller file option for jpgs
Thanks

(The iPad LR app does allow size options when sending via email)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi Bruce, welcome to the forum!

Yes, the options are pretty limited at the moment. I'd hope they'll change in future, but they're not there yet.


----------

